# Topics > Related topics > Application software, app, apps >  Tempo Smart Calendar, Tempo AI, Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Tempo AI, Inc.

Tempo (app) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Tempo Smart Calendar | Hero Day 

 Published on Feb 12, 2013




> Tempo (from SRI, the birthplace of Siri) is the ultimate personal
> assistant productivity app!
> 
> A Smart Calendar Makes Sure You Don't Miss A Beat
> 
> Tempo is like having your own personal assistant prepare you
> for what's next.  It's the only mobile calendar that intelligently
> enhances your meetings and events by connecting emails, contacts
> and location to your calendar. Tempo puts more in your calendar so
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 5, 2014




> What's New in 1.2 -- People Insights, Smart Alerts and Twitter
> 
> People Insights (Beta)
> At its core, Tempo is designed to help you prepare for what's next. In that spirit, People Insights help you learn more about people so you can put your best foot forward, whether it's a first-time meeting or reconnecting with someone after a long spell.
> 
> Tempo automatically creates and maintains Profile cards from your connected data sources, including the iPhone Contacts app, Outlook, Gmail and other linked email accounts. The Insights beta feature is baked right into the Profile card, and you find Profile cards for each meeting's attendees, or you can use the Search function to see Insights for people in your network. They're chalk full of:
> 
> Most recent emails
> Last and next meetings
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Salesforce Acquires Smart Calendar Startup Tempo, App Will Shut Down On June 30"

by Anthony Ha
May 29, 2015

----------

